# Prejudice against CPC, or CPC-A?



## ealasaid76 (Dec 9, 2011)

I found out that I didn't get the job at that hospital, because I had an AAPC credential.  Can you believe that?  I'm a very strong candidate and was on the top of the list...but the manager was afraid that me being a CPC-A would create tension.  He had nothing against me, but my co-workers would.  Huh?    Why would they have any say?


----------



## KAWILLI (Dec 13, 2011)

*Keep on trying*

I am having the same issue with CPC-A credential.  It seems in my area the hospitals all want CCS credentials.  When I tell anyone they are very similar I am told they still prefer CCS.  Keep on trying & good luck!


----------



## Pam Brooks (Dec 13, 2011)

They are not the same at all. CCS-P and CPC are similar, but CCS as well as RHIT and RHIA are relative to inpatient facility coding. I responded to msweeney76's same post in another thread.

Before you get upset about thinking that you were unfairly dismissed as a viable candidate, please make sure you understand what these certifications mean and what they prepare you to do. Go to the AHIMA website, and take a look at what is involved in training to become certified by them. After 20+ years in the professional-fee coding field, I can tell you that I am not currently qualified to abstract the DRG from inpatient charts. If you don't know what MS-DRG is...well, I made my point, I guess!  

As a CPC, you are a professional-fee coder.....so if you are looking for a position in the facilty, you're probably going to be qualified only for physician or outpatient coding (and there's an additional AAPC certification, CPC-H that addresses outpatient hospital coding), unless a facility is willing to take you on and train you. 

This is not a prejudice against AAPC credentials by AHIMA, as you percieve. It's about getting the right credentials for the job. As a hiring manager, I definitely agree that the more closely a candidate fits the job description, the more successful they (and our team) is going to be. 

Good luck in your continued job search.


----------



## kevbshields (Dec 13, 2011)

Pam is correct in that a coder's credentials should map directly to the setting or job the coder wants.

Too, there is some level of politics involved, but it's not just in favor of AHIMA.  I once worked for an organization that recognized only AAPC credentials.  Those with the RHIT or something else were expected to obtain their CPC within a specific time frame; in some cases, they probably were not hired to begin with.

As a former hiring manager, I embraced professional diversity.  My hospital coding staff featured folks who were CPC, CPC-H, RHIT, CCA, CCS, RHIA.  The group dynamic worked very well; but, of course, our coding inventory covered physician, outpatient and inpatient hospital coding.  However, the assignments coders received were not necessarily tied to their level of credentials.  For instance, a CCA became an auditor--based on years of strong experience in hospital inpatient.  Similarly a CPC also gained an auditor job--based on years of experience in the payer and outpatient settings.

Too often hiring managers desire employees that hold credentials like their own.  This does not always work out for the best--in fact, I'd say it limits the diversity of information in the unit.  I've always found it easier to train a CPC-H on inpatient hospital than teach a CCS to level and E&M physician service.  

As employees, we must take up the cause of educating on our credentials.  We must also perform due diligence in selecting health care settings that align with our experiences, credentials or career goals.  If you have a desire to obtain a hospital coding position, seek continuing education on that front, attain a credential from that area and that will likely get you over any obstacles you might face.  Just remember that you will still be a CPC the whole time . . . and that shall serve you very well.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## ealasaid76 (Dec 13, 2011)

*Thanks for the replies...*

I think Kevin is right on this one.  But, the interviewer was in full disclosure, when he said this.  It's not just what credential...it's the coders underneath him.  They're very cliquey, he said.  What would that have to do with it?  I think it's something all together different and tied in with politics.

I'm very disappointed, to say the least.  I'm searching again though, this won't stop me!


----------



## wkc12981 (Dec 13, 2011)

This is what I found interesting about AHIMA

Determination of the Passing Score and Notification of Results

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*After you have finished the exam and completed the evaluation of your testing experience, you will be instructed to report to the TCA to receive your score report. (If applicable, when sufficient candidate volume has been reached, final scoring audits will be conducted, the passing score will be set, and the score reports will be mailed to candidates. *

Meaning if there haven't been enough candidates sit for the examination, then they cannot determine whether or not you pass and that passing score will be different every year.  I know someone who sat for the test and it was over 2 months before she found out if she passed or not because not enough people had sat for the test to determine a passing rate.


----------



## ealasaid76 (Dec 14, 2011)

*Hrmmm..interesting...*

About the scoring.  That makes things really competitive and makes the organization money.  Wow.  Maybe that fuels the bitterness?


----------



## kevbshields (Dec 14, 2011)

This scoring for standardized tests is very common.  You cannot determine a passing score if you have not had a sufficient number of beta test takers.  You cannot really standardize a test without an appropriate volume of test takers.  

It is burdensome for those who test early, in that they do not have an exact date of knowing their final scores.  However, if they strategize the timing of the exam, they can find out the same day.

How would this promote bitterness?

I think it's part healthy competition, part politics and part arrogance that leads to this perceived rivalry.


----------



## wkc12981 (Dec 14, 2011)

Personally I believe that both tests are tough and you have to be able to know your stuff.   I found out I passed the CPC test in 5 days.   They are very different tests though.  I am currently in an HIT program at my community college and yes I will sit for the CCS exam next year because although the doctor's offices here prefer CPC, the hospital we are associated with has decided they prefer CCS.   The information I received is from my instructor who took her CCS and RHIT exams last year.   

CCS exam:  No free retake.  
60 multiple choice questions on the computer; closed book - time allowed 60 minutes.  
8 coding scenarios - not multiple choice; open book - time allowed 2 hours.  This includes facility and outpatient coding.

CPC exam:  One free retake
150 multiple choice questions - 5 hours, 40 minutes (and you need every bit of it)

I would be interested to know from anyone who has taken both tests, which they felt was harder or if they feel one deserves any more "respect" than the other?


----------



## kevbshields (Dec 27, 2011)

All certifications from AAPC and AHIMA deserve respect.  Because the subject matter and manner of testing are different, you cannot always compare and identify one as more difficult than the others.

This idea of one exam being more difficult, and thus, deserving more respect is what fuels the perceived rivalry.  It is perhaps better that we understand one anothers' credentials and lend respect to all of those credentialed by AAPC and/or AHIMA.


----------

